
I have 227 browser tabs open, and my computer runs fine. Here’s my secret - partiallogic
http://www.vox.com/2015/6/1/8695555/browser-tabs
======
danprisk
I think I'm missing something here. You want 100s of pages accessible from a
vertical list, but are happy to wait for them to reload when you re-open
one... aren't you just looking for a bookmarks list?

~~~
BillTheCat
Yes, the author says that he doesn't like bookmarks because then they are
hidden behind a menu but at this point he's basically recreated a list of
bookmarks that is always open.

I also keep plenty of tabs open for things that I'm monitoring or want to get
back to but appreciate that browser constraints force me to go through the tab
backlog and either deal with the tab now or save it as a bookmark for later.

~~~
quotedmycode
He doesn't even need the bookmarks, a 'history sorted by access date' would
work just fine. IE 11 has the history explorer bar which you can choose
'today' and 'view by order visited today'.

In any case, he could use Sleipnir 6. It's got your hundreds of tabs open
market cornered.

[http://www.fenrir-inc.com/us/sleipnir/](http://www.fenrir-
inc.com/us/sleipnir/)

------
raldu
> If you're a semi-professional web browser, you probably make heavy use of
> tabs.

And if you are a professional one, you have less than 10 tabs opened because
you are focused, and know what you are browsing.

~~~
irremediable
I think the number of tabs has nothing to do with it, frankly; different
people work in different ways. I've known great devs with either behaviour.

------
shalmanese
I've always had 150+ plus tabs open ever since the days of Firefox 3 and I've
always run stock browsers + adblock. Both Firefox and Chrome seem to handle it
fine, never noticed any performance issues running on fairly standard
machines. The key is to max out the RAM of any machine you're on. Nowadays
with fast SSDs though, even fast RAM doesn't matter very much.

------
sp332
For tab groups, why not use Firefox's built-in system? The icon next to the
"New Tab" button shows you tabs groups and lets you make new ones, drag tabs
from one group to another, and name tab groups. Firefox also takes tabs out of
memory when they're in a group you're not looking at.

------
jakeogh
I disable JS. Makes the web much nicer. For the occasional broken site that
requires it to render text, hit CTRL-SHIFT-s (using surf) to enable it until
that tab (using tabbed) is closed.

------
Mithaldu
I have 227 browser tabs open, can open any of them instantly without even
touching the network and my computer runs fine for _weeks_. Here's my secret:

Opera 12

Chrome and Firefox might have more dev time thrown at them, but when it comes
to being well-engineered they have a LOOOOONG way to go yet.

~~~
signal11
I love Opera 12, but I believe it's no longer getting security updates -- I
can't really recommend it because of that reason.

~~~
Mithaldu
I don't recommend it to people, really. I know about the security updates and
live with that risk, personally.

My main point was really that the article linked is a silly hacky workaround
to a problem that would not exist in the first place if Chrome and Firefox
were well written software.

------
kisna72
Sometimes I feel like I open way too many tabs, when I really could reopen
them anytime, by either using a bookmark or just googling the page (say python
documentation). I can't imagine a use case where you needed that many open
tabs.

~~~
loco5niner
well, the author seems to be using tabs as "bookmarks" ;-)

------
Grue3
Tab groups is one of the most underrated features in Firefox. I always have
dozens of tabs open in various groups, and it mostly doesn't affect the
performance.

------
Sarkie
A workaround is not the solution, I am hoping the new Firefox might force
Google to fix their browser rather than users relying on extensions.

------
Namrog84
As a former multiple hundreds of tab users. I did t know I could write a hn
article about it. :P But the way I solved was by not having all 100s+ tabs in
1 window frame. But by dragging out a few tabs into another windows frame. And
sorting that way. Combined with multiple 27" 2560*1440 monitors. I never had
any issues. Most the plug-ins are meh or add instability. Never had any
slowness or issues with performance or crashes and I'm not doing anything
special or different at all. Or at least I don't think I am.

However as of late I've been trying to keep total count under 20. Though it's
often quite difficult.

~~~
yellowapple
This is how I use Conkeror (Firefox-based Emacs-like browser, for those who
aren't familiar with it). Since each frame has its own unique buffer list,
it's pretty easy to create new frames (C-x 5 2) and use them to segregate
tabs/buffers based on tasks.

